# New Jersey Gran Fondo



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looked it up and looks very interesting.

Has any on participated in this ?


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

I did it last year. Already signed up for it this year. The roads and support are very good. It is not nearly as crowded as the NY one. I would recommend training on a lot of hills beforehand. If you can ride with friends, you can save some energy. The hills are no worse than any of the hills around Mountainside/Watchung/Bernardsville/Mendham.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a tough course. The timed climbs are challenging, but moreover, the rest of the course is just plain hilly. There just aren't a lot of flat spots to cruise, so be prepared.


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

I did Gran Fondo NY, and I thought that was pretty hilly. Thats also coming from a guy who live in WNY, where hills are expressway over passes.


----------

